
Aaron Swartz: The Internet's Own Boy - zz1
https://archive.org/details/TheInternetsOwnBoyTheStoryOfAaronSwartz
======
zz1
Alternative links:

[http://www.takepart.com/internets-own-boy](http://www.takepart.com/internets-
own-boy)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXr-2hwTk58](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXr-2hwTk58)

[https://freedocumentaries.org/documentary/the-internet-s-
own...](https://freedocumentaries.org/documentary/the-internet-s-own-boy-the-
story-of-aaron-swartz)

